# .22lr for small game



## ksfowler166

Was wondering what type of ammo I should use to hunt squirrels and rabbitts with my 10-22. Also would it be safe to shoot a .22cal bullet at a squirrel in a tree with no backstop? I think it would be dangerous but I don't know.


----------



## spentwings

For squirrel, any high velocity .22 LR solid point is more than adequate.
I especially likes these. http://www.cci-ammunition.com/products/ ... oadNo=0058
Cottontails don't take much killing but if your after jacks,,,I think .22 LR hollow points or some of the hypervelocity stuff would be 
better if it's accurate in your gun.
As for taking squirrels in trees, depending on the situation, it could be dangerous but usually not,,,use your own discretion.


----------



## gunattic

Find the most accurate rounds for your rifle. Try to buy a half dozen or so different types of ammo and see what your gun likes off a good rest and then use that. It will vary quite a lot sometimes lot number to lot number but generally , if you find an ammo that your gun likes, it's pretty safe to stick with that.

If $ are tight, see if someone you know who has a 22 has some different types of ammo they'd let you try.. most old codgers like myself who have been searching out accurate 22rf have a selection sometimes better than some of stores, maybe you find someone who would share.

Best ammo for hunting small game is always whatever is most accurate in your rifle. Small game doesn't know the difference.


----------



## Jig Master

For grey squirrels and cottontail rabbits, any high or hyper velocity long rifle will do the job as long as you pick a brand that your gun shoots accurately. Unless head shots are made, I don't like solids for squirrels, because after being hit they have sometimes crawled off to their holes to make an escape, where hollows would have anchored them on the spot.


----------



## Hunterdude

For shooting into the air just remember that a 22 round goes for 1 mil, that means that it will go up for a mile. If u want to shoot into the air use a shot gun or a pellet gun.


----------



## alleyyooper

I would never use a solid point hunting squirrels in trees. A hollow point has less tendicy to go off in a derection you don't want if it clips a branch. I've found that they work best also to put a squirrel in the game bag with less than head shots too.

I use a Rugar 77-22. it likes the Federal premium HP.

 Al


----------



## Jig Master

As has been posted by others, any high or hyper velocity hollow point 22 long rifle ammunition that shoots accurately in your rifle will do the job for squirrels or rabbits. I don't like solids as they have, to me, proven to be cripplers when body shots are made on squirrels. I try not to take shots at squirrels that have nothing in back of them to stop a bullet and do not recommend skyline shots. Try to imagine the sound of an ambulance occurring shortly after you've made such a shot and missed, and wondering if someone was struck by your bullet? This year, for the first time, I tried 22 long rifle hollow point fragmentation rounds, which are supposed to break into pieces upon striking game. This ammo went under the name of Quick Shock, and worked quite well on squirrels. I think this brand no longer exists, but this type of ammo. is still loaded by some other ammunition manufacturers.


----------



## spentwings

Golly guys,,,your squirrels must be a lot more tenacious than the big foxes which are the primary squirrel up this way.
Any shot through the *vitals *with a solid has been a proven killer for me.
The .22 magnum solid on the other hand is a true jacketed bullet and not a good performer on squirrel.
Not taking a skyline shot is sound advice.


----------



## nod

hello my first post on here guys, im from across the pond in the uk, for .22 over here we use mainly hollow point sub sonics, my rifle like winchester subs, i can cleanly take rabbits and hares, squirrels foxes easily at 120yards, its not the power you need in accuracy, as has been said try a few see what your rifle likes


----------

